# Used Specialized Hardrock Disc - fair price??



## Mikey_Dawg (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont think $400 is a fair price for this used... what do you think would be a fair price? I have gone back and forth on price with the seller but want to hear opinions without adding those details.... thanks.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/bik/1362437449.html


----------



## Stardust (Dec 9, 2007)

Might as well just buy a new one for that price .. look around hardtails are a dime a dozen


----------



## Mikey_Dawg (Apr 21, 2009)

Yea - not paying $400 for the bike... I offered $300... he countered with $350... still think that is high for this bike used... is $300 fair?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*$300 if fair*



Mikey_Dawg said:


> Yea - not paying $400 for the bike... I offered $300... he countered with $350... still think that is high for this bike used... is $300 fair?


$300 is fair. One negotiating point for you: As the second owner, the warranty doesn't transfer to you.

While technically this is true, it's not really the case.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Retails for $460.

If you bought it retail (which many shops sell below MSRP) at least you would get some sort of warrantee, free tune-up, and frame warrantee for the original owner.

I'd buy new.

Stick with $300.

Shame on the seller for not putting a scratch on it!


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Mikey_Dawg said:


> I dont think $400 is a fair price for this used... what do you think would be a fair price? I have gone back and forth on price with the seller but want to hear opinions without adding those details.... thanks.
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/bik/1362437449.html


People think used bikes are worth so much just because they paid $x.xx for it and it is still in mint/excellent/perfect/new condition.

Truth of the matter is, a bike for sale used is only worth whatever the highest offer is (regardless of how much the owner thinks it is worth). Wait him out a little, he will decide whether he wants the bike or your $300.

or look elsewhere...


----------



## borregokid (Feb 18, 2004)

Heres a Specialized Stumpjumper with a Fox Fork off the same Craigslist that is selling for about1/3 the price of new. It also looks like its the same size. It probably weighs about 6 pounds less. This one is $500 and will sell at that price.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/bik/1370832832.html


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

I wouldn't pay over $300, and you can easily get a hardrock for under MSRP from a dealer.


----------



## darthbobby (Apr 16, 2009)

I have the 08 hardrock disc. It's a great bike but get it from your lbs. And I wouldn't sell mine for over $300 even with the upgrades I've made. Having the warranty/free tunups thing is wonderful for your first bike.


----------



## agabriel (Jul 3, 2007)

That Stumpy HT is the way to roll if it fits you.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Ridden 3 times in 3 months since he bought it. I don't know, I think most normal people would just hold onto an almost $500 purchase until life slows down and they can use it a bit more. I'd be surprised if it wasn't stolen.

Anyway, buy new, get a warranty, possible free tune-ups at the shop, and peace of mind that it's legit.


----------

